# Odd Materials to Try



## Tomspens (Jul 24, 2010)

I've always been wanting to try new types of pen blanks but I wasn't sure how they would turn out.  Has anyone used: deer/buffalo horn, corncobs, shredded money, coffee beans, computer chips?  If so, what have you thought of the material?


----------



## mick (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, yes,yes,yes, no and yes! :biggrin: Deer antler and horn make nice pens, are both harder materials and stink to hight heaven. Corn cobs are very interesting and always a conversation starter...Use already stabilized (turns similar to a plastic and available in several colors) or be prepared to use a lot of CA and a very light touch. Shredded money, looks great and another great convo starter. Just shredded money cast in PR so it turns like other "plastic" blanks. Never turned coffee blanks. Circuit board blanks again turn just like any PR or Aluminite. They ar also nice sellers.


----------



## juteck (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Tom, and welcome to the group!

You'll find lots of odd materials are used in this group, including those you mention, plus a bunch more. As part of this forum, there's a search feature that will help locate these specifically, as well as a well populated library that will give you just as many how to's.

For starters, check out the following:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...log_searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=coffee

http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...g_searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=corn+cob

http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...plog_searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=money

keep searching...there's lots to see and learn.

Again, welcome to the group!

John


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Coffee in alumilite is very easy to turn you will get covered in coffee dust. And a ca or similar finish is required


----------



## mick (Jul 24, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> Coffee in alumilite is very easy to turn you will get covered in coffee dust. And a ca or similar finish is required


 
Ryan, Do they smell like coffee beans when turned?

Tom lets not forget Worthless wood/resin(fanstasic patterns and designs), Corian(many, many colors and patterns), Stamps, stickers or photos cast in resin(unlimited possibities) Pine cones, acorn caps or different pasta cast in resin(neat patterns and colors). You'll see a vast variety of items used here and some you might not want to see. (I won't mention the cat poop pen.)


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

Several people on the Forum make those types of blanks, for resale.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 26, 2010)

No more, no yes, yes no. Coffee smells great and they sell great at local coffee shops. Shredded $$ is kinda cool... novelty item mostly. Deer/buffalo...never again, stinks so bad you'll toss your cookies!!:wink::wink: With castings...there is no limit what so ever, feathers, watch parts, sawdust, anything!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 26, 2010)

I think one of the first things we do when we start casting our own blanks is to start looking around the room and saying "Hmmmm. I wonder if THAT would fit in the mold, or be castable!" It is an endless area limited only by your own imagination. Fair warning though, If you start stuffing things in your casting mold, eventually you will cast something that has previously been done, and you may hear some whining about how you can't do what you are doing because you weren't the first person to do it. When this happens, take the whining with a grain of salt.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 26, 2010)

don't forget to try, noodles/pasta, denim, pine cones, rice, grape vine, dryer lint and even breakfast cereals.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes to all.  Only major problem is with horn.  It likes to crack several months down the road, so I no longer use it.  It is just too unpredictable.  The others make fine pens.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 27, 2010)

Casting just opens a slew of options. The work is in the casting and the turning is just like any other acrylic blank. Here are some castings I have done and shown recently. I call these my metal casting. From left to right:  Brass, stainless steel, copper and finally chrome. 













Also a couple of wire insulation sleeves used for these castings.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 31, 2010)

John, those are slick! I really like the copper!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 31, 2010)

RAdams said:


> John, those are slick! I really like the copper!


 

Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Willee (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is a Slimline I made years ago.
Knitting Yarn wrapped on the tubes.
Might look even better if it were cast in PR.

Needs cleaning ... think I should use the gentle cycle on the washing machine?

John ... love those braided pens you made ... real nice!


----------

